# Fishing report for today!!! Yay!!!!



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

I have not been fishing in a long time, so no fish were caught. I'm too busy with stupid "work" and other fishing-unfriendly activities. 

God hates me and won't let me fish. If I do go, I'll probably just have to leave due to some "family emergency" or other such nonsense.

There are no fish

There is no fun

Only work....and death.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

STINKY PETE


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Not funny. 



Fish are mocking me.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sorry Pete didn't mean to offend you. Just thought you thrived on doom & gloom. My bad.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

I do!


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Catman, have I ever been serious in my whole life? 

BUWAHAHA!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Stinky_ Pete said:


> Catman, have I ever been serious in my whole life?
> 
> BUWAHAHA!


Pete I'm playing along. Love your dark humor.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Than you'd like my imaginary friend who controls life and death...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

OK Pete, I see you've either been off your meds again or you need your dosage increased. This is getting too dark for me.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Hmmmm...maybe next week, if allows it.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

This is a very dark thread Pete. 

Are you into Ozzie? :redface:

Common man...you can make it thru

We're pullin for ya dude


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Hi Pete Come on , life too short , repent they sins and ask Jah Jah for forgiveness and dwell in the house of happiness and lets go fishing


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Fish? I cannot. I am a slave unto this thing called "life." 

Life interferes with fishing.

Life = bad.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Come on Pete


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Fishing is a false god, there are no fish; Catman caught them all....damn it!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Stinky_Pete said:


> Fishing is a false god, there are no fish; Catman caught them all....damn it!


Not true. I've yet to catch a snakehead or cobia.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

catman said:


> not true. I've yet to catch a snakehead or cobia.


 lol!


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

catman said:


> Not true. I've yet to catch a snakehead or cobia.


It is still early in the season, though.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

dena said:


> It is still early in the season, though.


Chances are pretty slim. Anybody know of a guide who targets cobia in the lower bay? I'd really love to catch one of those _*gentleman in a brown suit.*_


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Saw a snakehead at Port Deposit two days ago. A few minutes after that, some dude using a plastic worm hooked something big that spit out the worm.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Stinky_Pete said:


> Saw a snakehead at Port Deposit two days ago. A few minutes after that, some dude using a plastic worm hooked something big that spit out the worm.


WOW, so they've made it all the way up the bay. May I just might catch one this year!!!!!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

catman said:


> Chances are pretty slim. Anybody know of a guide who targets cobia in the lower bay? I'd really love to catch one of those _*gentleman in a brown suit.*_


Pretty sure jetskibrian can put you on them


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

I can help on the snakehead...plus ribs and chicken thrown in. 

Capt Mike


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

captmikestarrett said:


> I can help on the snakehead...plus ribs and chicken thrown in.
> 
> Capt Mike


Capt Mike if I can find another person to share the cost I'm in.  Ribs & chicken sounds mighty good.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

1BadF350 said:


> Pretty sure jetskibrian can put you on them


Now that's wild but a little too extreme for me. Thanks


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

catman said:


> WOW, so they've made it all the way up the bay. May I just might catch one this year!!!!!


They're actually getting snakeheads in Odenton MD in the patuxant river. Quite a few from what I hear.


----------

